# Autotrail side panel



## cadi-1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi,

I have a problem with the side panel on my Autotrail Cheyenne it looks like it's got a rash thats the only way I can describe it, it's not raised but the whole side is covered .

The van is 2 yrs old and still under warranty, I mentioned it last year when it went into Dom Ammott [Derby] for it's habitation check but they didn't take much notice. But the problem is definitely getting worse.

Any ideas.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

It is worth taking some pictures including close ups and sending them to the Auto Trail factory FAO Colin Treacher and asking for his opinion and advice. They may well suggest you take it back to the factory, or they may collect. They might suggest a body shop to take it to. Mention your conversation and comments from Don Ammott.


----------

